# Hey guys planning my 1st Hdrol cycle soon...



## ELH (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey everyone, to start things off I am 22 years old. I have never taken a PH or DS before. I have been lifting since Dec 08' and I feel like the gains are much slower now. 

As of right now I weigh right at 170lbs at 14 percent body fat. I started at a skinny fat 145 in 08'. I am also 5' 10''. 

To start with I have two bottles of CEL hdrol, a bottle of CEL cycle assist, a bottle of CEL PCT assist. I will be buying taurine soon for back pumps and deciding which pct to buy, Nolva or clomid.

I am thinking of running the something like this for the cycle
50/50/75/75/75

But, I am open for any and all suggestions. Since I am a smaller guy I want to see how 50mg effects me in the first two weeks before moving up. 

Anyone with similar height, weight, and bf that has a log. links would be much appreciated. 

Also I would appreciate recommendations on a PCT. One of my friends recently ran nolva with his last mdrol cycle and had decent results. I can easily gain access to what he has left which would be enough for my PCT. BUT, I have read that some people recommend clomid still. 

Thanks for any help guys. I don't plan on doing anything until I have everything lined up exactly like I want and what it needs to be.


----------



## mich29 (Mar 18, 2011)

ELH said:


> Hey everyone, to start things off I am 22 years old. I have never taken a PH or DS before. I have been lifting since Dec 08' and I feel like the gains are much slower now.
> 
> As of right now I weigh right at 170lbs at 14 percent body fat. I started at a skinny fat 145 in 08'. I am also 5' 10''.
> 
> ...



I'd get Nolva  for pct and some femara to have on hand.and some fish oil


----------



## smythst (Mar 19, 2011)

I've just finished a 4 week cycle (50/75/75/75) and have been hugely impressed by the results. In terms of PCT, I'm sticking with OTC for this one (BBS Complete PCT). A lot of people say that HDrol is pretty mild, and that's certainly been my experience of using it in terms of sides and liver toxicity. Hope this helps, and good luck.


----------



## ELH (Mar 19, 2011)

smythst said:


> I've just finished a 4 week cycle (50/75/75/75) and have been hugely impressed by the results. In terms of PCT, I'm sticking with OTC for this one (BBS Complete PCT). A lot of people say that HDrol is pretty mild, and that's certainly been my experience of using it in terms of sides and liver toxicity. Hope this helps, and good luck.




thanks man, what are your stats and gains from the 4 week cycle if you don't mind me asking?

Btw I will be taking orange triad multi, fish oil, and whey alone with a healthy bulking diet throughout the cycle.

Mich29 what purpose would Femara have along with Nolva if you don't mind me asking. I'm just trying to research as much as possible right now.


----------



## smythst (Mar 20, 2011)

No problem. I'm 28 and have been training for about 10 years. 

Pre cycle I was 80Kg and 14% BF
Post cycle I'm 89 Kg and 9% BF

I was strict with my diet, and as I'm in the Army, I couldn't avoid cardio, so a lot of early morning runs and what we lovingly call "battle PT". I'm sure I would have gained more had it not been for this.


----------



## ELH (Mar 20, 2011)

smythst said:


> No problem. I'm 28 and have been training for about 10 years.
> 
> Pre cycle I was 80Kg and 14% BF
> Post cycle I'm 89 Kg and 9% BF
> ...



Wow I'm impressed with your gains. Honestly I would be completely happy at ~180lbs/~82kg  and 10-12% bf after my cycle.

And this was with a 4 week cycle and an OTC PCT? How are you gains staying since you have stopped the cycle? 

Also I will be training jiujitsu and muay thai two to three times a week while on cycle so it is good to hear that you had no problems doing cardio.


----------



## Rayj211 (Mar 20, 2011)

good choice for ur first ph cycle. i used hdrol for my first ph cycle back in october i ran 50/50/75/75/100/100.. i didnt start noticing gains till the end of my third week so thats why i bumped up and decided to make it a 6 week cycle. I gained about 8lbs of lean mass strength went up rather nicely also. i felt my gains would have been much better if i had a higher protein and carbs intake. I lost 5lbs during my pct. I ran hypertest inhibit e and lean fx. They worked ok for me no gyno or anything like that but id suggest some nolva. Hope your cycle gos good just be smart and eat right.


----------



## ELH (Mar 20, 2011)

Rayj211 said:


> good choice for ur first ph cycle. i used hdrol for my first ph cycle back in october i ran 50/50/75/75/100/100.. i didnt start noticing gains till the end of my third week so thats why i bumped up and decided to make it a 6 week cycle. I gained about 8lbs of lean mass strength went up rather nicely also. i felt my gains would have been much better if i had a higher protein and carbs intake. I lost 5lbs during my pct. I ran hypertest inhibit e and lean fx. They worked ok for me no gyno or anything like that but id suggest some nolva. Hope your cycle gos good just be smart and eat right.



thanks man, I plan on eating healthy and eating a lot. Going to Sam's club after work to sign up to get good deals on lots of bulking foods. 

One question was the 8lbs gained before or after you lost 5lbs during PCT?


----------



## Rayj211 (Mar 20, 2011)

after the 6 week cycle i gained about 8lbs. I lost 5 lbs during pct. So after everything thing i stayed w/ 3lbs. But i wasnt bulking i was trying to do a recomp cycle. I was too conscientious of the way I was eating and should have ate more especially during pct my diet kinda fell off. But my body fat percentage went down also. Dont know the exact percentage but it was visible in the mid section. Ive actually been doing some research for a litle bit now im gunna do my second cycle soon havent chose what im gunna use yet but im gunna be bulking and definitely gunna eat right this time.


----------



## ELH (Mar 21, 2011)

good info to know man thanks, I plan on eating a lot and often


----------



## ELH (Mar 23, 2011)

anybody else happen to have an opinion on what PCT is better?


----------



## oufinny (Mar 23, 2011)

Torem for your serm!


----------



## ELH (Mar 23, 2011)

oufinny said:


> Torem for your serm!



how does it compare to results, prices, and availability? if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## brato (Mar 26, 2011)

Cycle looks good, I did pretty much the same for my first.
Probably won't need it but good to have nolva on hand.

BTW - Keep napkins handy, I had a couple bloody noses when I went up to 75mg.

Hope it helps.


----------



## Pika (Mar 26, 2011)

Cycle looking good and simple, nolva ( is a must ) just in case..... Im doing a p mag cycle in few months as my first cycle heard its lighter on the sides but stronger .


----------



## mitchrossaz (Mar 26, 2011)

good stuff I've taken it myself.  Check out iconsupplements.com for the product really cheap prices on everything.  That's where I get all my stuff from.


----------



## ELH (Mar 26, 2011)

brato said:


> Cycle looks good, I did pretty much the same for my first.
> Probably won't need it but good to have nolva on hand.
> 
> BTW - Keep napkins handy, I had a couple bloody noses when I went up to 75mg.
> ...



Another vote for nolva, thanks! and nosebleeds? dang, I will watch for them.



Pika said:


> Cycle looking good and simple, nolva ( is a must ) just in case..... Im doing a p mag cycle in few months as my first cycle heard its lighter on the sides but stronger .



good luck with you p mag cycle!



mitchrossaz said:


> good stuff I've taken it myself.  Check out iconsupplements.com for the product really cheap prices on everything.  That's where I get all my stuff from.



i'll check it out, thanks!


----------



## Pika (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks bro, i think il run a 4 week cycle maybye 5 but been told p mag stops after tge 4tg week ..... Pct im using nolva .... Now nolva csn have sides of its own ... Blood clarts, eye problems, hot flashes, etr etrr...... So i was thinking... Any1 think i shoukd just keep nolva on hand or?


----------



## hill450 (Mar 27, 2011)

I would definitely get some nolva or clomid for a pct because I believe pmag is methylated. You could keep nolva on hand for during cycle in case you had gyno flare ups but I doubt you will. Clomid or nolva for pct though and get them before you start your cycle obviously.

I'd check out the board sponsors for those. EP is great...


----------



## ELH (Mar 27, 2011)

Pika said:


> Thanks bro, i think il run a 4 week cycle maybye 5 but been told p mag stops after tge 4tg week ..... Pct im using nolva .... Now nolva csn have sides of its own ... Blood clarts, eye problems, hot flashes, etr etrr...... So i was thinking... Any1 think i shoukd just keep nolva on hand or?



Worth keeping on hand man, no one likes man titties. Have some just in case.



hill450 said:


> I would definitely get some nolva or clomid for a pct because I believe pmag is methylated. You could keep nolva on hand for during cycle in case you had gyno flare ups but I doubt you will. Clomid or nolva for pct though and get them before you start your cycle obviously.
> 
> I'd check out the board sponsors for those. EP is great...



^^this Pika

Btw bro, 
I'm stealing your pink "animal" nolva from your room. 

Hide your kids, hide your wife, hide your nolva Hill.


----------



## Pika (Mar 28, 2011)

Ok il get nolva thanks.... 1 last thing sorry lol.... So blood clots and eye problems on nolva? Not commen i guess? I can get nolva few friends also i got a trust website


----------



## hill450 (Mar 28, 2011)

ELH said:


> Worth keeping on hand man, no one likes man titties. Have some just in case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know about that...I may need it for this mdrol I'm about to do...



Pika said:


> Ok il get nolva thanks.... 1 last thing sorry lol.... So blood clots and eye problems on nolva? Not commen i guess? I can get nolva few friends also i got a trust website



I have never heard of these problems. You'll be taking low doses and not for very long and like I said I would just leave it for gyno flare ups and use clomid for a pct instead of nolva.


----------



## Pika (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh ok bro thanks


----------



## Pika (Mar 28, 2011)

Also shall i take pct assist aswel? Do i take um both together? Or?


----------



## ELH (Mar 28, 2011)

Pika said:


> Also shall i take pct assist aswel? Do i take um both together? Or?



it wouldn't hurt running it with nolva. Hill450 hated CEL pct assist and cycle assist though.


----------



## hill450 (Mar 28, 2011)

Pika said:


> Also shall i take pct assist aswel? Do i take um both together? Or?



Definitely take a cycle assist with your cycle and you can also take pct assist with nolva or clomid for pct. 

I'm going to use Advanced Cycle Support Rx for my next cycle support and clomid for pct. You'll want to preload your cycle assist for a week or two before starting also.


----------



## Pika (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh ok bro do shall i wait like 2 hours after i took my nolva? Then take pct assist? Or does it matter lo?


----------



## braveand (Mar 28, 2011)

The only reason why you preload cycle assist is for prevent blood pressure spike on cycle from blood pressure control supps..

Buy some hawthorn berry (cheaper), preload it for 2 weeks and save cycle assist for your cycle/pct.

Nolva 20/20/10/10 is all you need for pct and is the best test booster you can use..
Any other otc vodoo stuff is not mandatory.

In any case run your otc testbooster from 2nd week of pct or right after (from 5th week).


----------



## Pika (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh ok bro thanks alot


----------



## ELH (Mar 28, 2011)

braveand said:


> The only reason why you preload cycle assist is for prevent blood pressure spike on cycle from blood pressure control supps..
> 
> Buy some* hawthorn berry* (cheaper), preload it for 2 weeks and save cycle assist for your cycle/pct.
> 
> ...



Hawthorn berry is exactly what I plan on preloading with instead of my cycle support. I will also be preloading with milk thistle for 2 weeks. I figured it would save me some money and still be effective in the long run. 

btw do you train Gi or no Gi BJJ?


----------



## ELH (Mar 30, 2011)

bump


----------



## |Z| (Mar 30, 2011)

ELH said:


> thanks man, what are your stats and gains from the 4 week cycle if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Btw I will be taking orange triad multi, fish oil, and whey alone with a healthy bulking diet throughout the cycle.
> 
> Mich29 what purpose would Femara have along with Nolva if you don't mind me asking. I'm just trying to research as much as possible right now.



OCT options to use or stack are Iforce Reversitol V2, Biotivia's Bioforge. AI's Stoked/PCT Support, CEL PCT Assist, throw in some Phytoserms or Tropinol or possibly some DAA. You should be good to go!


|Z|

Orbit Nutrition Rep


----------



## ELH (Mar 30, 2011)

|Z| said:


> OCT options to use or stack are Iforce Reversitol V2, Biotivia's Bioforge. AI's Stoked/PCT Support, CEL PCT Assist, throw in some Phytoserms or Tropinol or possibly some DAA. You should be good to go!
> 
> 
> |Z|
> ...




thanks for the option advice!


----------



## ELH (Apr 1, 2011)

Has anyone experienced any sides from hdrol they would like to talk about?

I am ready for back pumps, and a lowered sex drive. I have a minor concern about hair and backne. Any feedback would be great.


----------



## braveand (Apr 2, 2011)

ELH said:


> Has anyone experienced any sides from hdrol they would like to talk about?
> 
> I am ready for back pumps, and a lowered sex drive. I have a minor concern about hair and backne. Any feedback would be great.


Hdrol is a mild compound but some level of shputdown is sure.

Despite that shoutdown and decrease of libido are not comparable and is extremely subjective..

Backpump is pretty common on Hdrol but with this compound some gr of taurine (and creatine) will probably do the trick.

I had almost zero side after 6 weeks of hdrol at 75mg.
Blood pressure was the main concern for me.


----------



## braveand (Apr 2, 2011)

ELH said:


> ..btw do you train Gi or no Gi BJJ?


Both but mainly BJJ.

Both BJJ and NoGI fighters train in the same BJJ class.
Far from competitions NoGi rolling is one time per week.

What's about you?


----------



## ELH (Apr 2, 2011)

braveand said:


> Hdrol is a mild compound but some level of shputdown is sure.
> 
> Despite that shoutdown and decrease of libido are not comparable and is extremely subjective..
> 
> ...



That's good to know. I hear 75 is fairly safe as far sides go and the gains from 75mg are great.  



braveand said:


> Both but mainly BJJ.
> 
> Both BJJ and NoGI fighters train in the same BJJ class.
> Far from competitions NoGi rolling is one time per week.
> ...



I've been training Gi at least two times a week since November. I trained some nogi before that in the summer but never got serious about it until last November. 

I missed out on a NAGA tournament a couple weeks ago because I started a new job. I really wanted to go get the experience.


----------



## ELH (May 5, 2011)

Been pre-loading Hawthorne berry and milk thistle this week. Will continue through next week.

I'm trying to decide rather to skip the 50mg weeks and go straight to 75mg the entire cycle. I keep reading 75mg is the sweet spot even for first timers.

What do you guys think?


----------

